# Changing Depth Modules



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 3, 2008)

Is the PE sorta like the FE in that you all take the same morning section, then get to choose which afternoon section you want to take? I was flipping through my Kaplan Sample Exam to get to the ECC Depth section, and scanned over some of the Computer questions. I knew how to do a lot of them off the top of my head (which makes sense since my undergrad is Computer Engineering). Then I got to the ECC section and ended up guessing the answer on the first 4 problems 'cause I couldn't figure out how to do them. This has made me seriously reconsider taking the ECC depth, but I can't remember if that is something that I already signed up for, or if I can change my mind between now and the afternoon of the test.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 3, 2008)

You actually select the afternoon module you want after they hand you the test in the afternoon. The test booklet has all of the depth modules in it. You mark the front of your answer sheet to indicate which module you are taking.


----------



## benbo (Mar 3, 2008)

The Kaplan afternoon ECC is sort of brutal. The afternoon for the real exam is harder than the AM, in my opinion, but the Kaplan is harder still. But you can make your choice when you get to the exam. And you can also get a better idea when you take the NCEES exam in both disciplines. It is closer to the real exam (although the afternoon for the real exam is a little harder than the NCEES sample, again just IMO).


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Mar 3, 2008)

Benbo, did you take the ECC? If so, someone was asking for recommendations for ECC references so could you post a somesuggestions here? Thanks.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 3, 2008)

benbo said:


> The Kaplan afternoon ECC is sort of brutal. The afternoon for the real exam is harder than the AM, in my opinion, but the Kaplan is harder still. But you can make your choice when you get to the exam. And you can also get a better idea when you take the NCEES exam in both disciplines. It is closer to the real exam (although the afternoon for the real exam is a little harder than the NCEES sample, again just IMO).


Out of curiosity, how old are the questions in the NCEES practice exam? I think there are some sample sections of code (programming, not NEC) in the Computer section, and that would be bad stuff to study from if it was from a programming language that is obsolete (and the current exam used a more modern language).

I think my strengths outweigh my deficiencies on the computer test where it is opposite on the other sections. I'm really good at digital logic design, DC circuits and some of the simpler control systems. I really suck at AC circuit analysis and power electronics.

The Kaplan books are harder than all hell, but I do think that they are helping a lot. Even when I miss one, I work though the solution until I understand how to do similar problems. The thing that drives me nuts is that I have found 3 or 4 typos in the solutions that killed me (i.e. I spent about 2 hours trying to figure out why my answer was different before I realized that they had a typo in a problem).


----------



## benbo (Mar 3, 2008)

wilheldp said:


> Out of curiosity, how old are the questions in the NCEES practice exam? I think there are some sample sections of code (programming, not NEC) in the Computer section, and that would be bad stuff to study from if it was from a programming language that is obsolete (and the current exam used a more modern language).
> I think my strengths outweigh my deficiencies on the computer test where it is opposite on the other sections. I'm really good at digital logic design, DC circuits and some of the simpler control systems. I really suck at AC circuit analysis and power electronics.
> 
> The Kaplan books are harder than all hell, but I do think that they are helping a lot. Even when I miss one, I work though the solution until I understand how to do similar problems. The thing that drives me nuts is that I have found 3 or 4 typos in the solutions that killed me (i.e. I spent about 2 hours trying to figure out why my answer was different before I realized that they had a typo in a problem).


I just checked and my copy is pretty old (2001). On the other hand, there isn't a lot of coding involved with specific higher level languages. The code I see in there is primarily assembly language mnemonics. Looks like a lot of flip flops and registers, hardware type stuff. Plus some numerical methods. At least that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## adr (Mar 4, 2008)

I took the computer depth in Oct 07 (and passed). Code was mostly in assembler, 1 or 2 questions in higher level language. The NCEES practice exam is a very good guide.


----------

